
[video]Parse Server and Parse Dashboard Push Notifications in Action - ParseGround
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0KhXqQ3WlY
======
peps1
Can't wait to come out :)

------
mignev
Yess looks awesome!

------
parseopensource
looks soooo nice :) +!

------
martinpinto
wow amazing!!!

